# roland gx24 and a small format solvent printer question



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

hello just wanted to ask if there is a small format solvent printer that is being sold today? i am planning on buying a roland gx24 and i thought that if there is a small format solvent printer i can use it to make print and cut materials. thanks in advance.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Smallest one would be the new Roland BN20 which is about 3 grand.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

wow! 3 grand? i inquired to their distributor here. they are selling it for 395,000php roughly 9000+USD without the silver ink. may i know the vendor who sells it for that price? thanks alot!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

me too.. $8500 was the last number I read


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The BN20 is in the $8500 range. There may be some discounts around. I just think this is a product that is not quite ready for me


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

if its really around 3000USD ill surely buy one. but for 85000USD ill surely have second thoughts before buying it.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can bet it is NOT anywhere near $3000 USD here is a link to ACS an authorized Roland dealer and shows the list price as $8495
Roland VersaStudio BN-20 | Roland Printer-Cutters | Advanced Color Solutions

I have heard quotes of around $7900 or a bit less


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

My apologies, I meant to say 8 grand, my laptop keyboard is a bit strange at times...


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

tfalk said:


> My apologies, I meant to say 8 grand, my laptop keyboard is a bit strange at times...


Its ok...I just know you were looking for one and I was excited if you found one that cheap. Got me excited


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

tfalk said:


> My apologies, I meant to say 8 grand, my laptop keyboard is a bit strange at times...



its ok sir. i thought you found a sale somewhere.


----------

